# San luis pass water level



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

I posted on general fishing section but no response. I might have better luck here.

Thinking about hopping in the truck tomorrow and driving down to san luis pass and fish the bay side. (At the base of the bridge coming from galveston to the right.) Does anyone know the water levels on the bay side? Are the sand dunes/ roads driveable? Or is there high water? I don't want to make the drive down there all the way from Houston just to not being able to drive thru.

Any help would be appreciated!

Gus


----------



## WhyLarry (Feb 1, 2013)

Fished the Freeport side on Wednesday with no trouble. Didn't go to the Galveston side, though.


----------

